# Teaching in Dubai Sept 2015



## Birminghamteacher (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi all,

I am moving to Dubai in August ready to start my teaching contract in September. I am just wondering if anybody else is in the same situation teaching or non teaching. Would be great to hear from you


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Yam awl roight?

(Non yam-yams wouldn't understand).


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Exactly the same mate - starting september and moving in august. Really excited!


----------



## MrJPS (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey, same here  
Just waiting for my contract to come through now !


----------



## Shockwaves84 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yep.

Starting in Sept too.


----------



## lkavanagh5 (Oct 20, 2014)

me too


----------



## masy171 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm in the same boat. Coming out with the family and really excited! Which school?


----------



## MrJPS (Apr 12, 2015)

What schools are you guys going to?

I'm off to GEMS Firstpoint, so excited.
I just want to go now!


----------



## Birminghamteacher (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm at Gems Wellington Silicon oasis 

I'm sure it will come around very quickly has anybody heard anything about a meet and greet?


----------



## masy171 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm at Gems Wellington International.

Looking forward to it, just a lot to organise in a short space of time.


----------



## MrJPS (Apr 12, 2015)

A real GEMS team then  
No I've not heard anything but I was only offered the job a couple of weeks ago.

Lots of research and busy weekends ahead I think.


----------



## rpoll (Apr 13, 2015)

Me too! I'm moving out end of August, teaching at SRS so rather excited! Starting to get a little nervous too though!


----------



## lkavanagh5 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm at royal dubai school. 
I can't wait  
Where abouts are you all from? Anyone heard about where they will be living yet?


----------



## Laura-B2402 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey i'm going to be teaching at GEMS Wellington Al Khail from September  Laura


----------



## MrJPS (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey all..
Does anybody know where they will be living yet or is that something we find out later ?
What kind of things are you all doing to get ready?


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

I teach at a GEMS School; I found out where I was living three days before my contract started.

If there's anything about life here you'd like to know, feel free to DM.


----------



## brummy87 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi I am from Birmingham. Will be teaching in Abu Dhabi!


----------



## xsimonex (May 25, 2013)

Hi, I am already living in Dubai I've been teaching here for almost 2 years. I'm starting a new job at kings in September anyone else starting at kings?


----------



## MrJPS (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey all,

Have any of you had your degree's attested yet?
If you have, how did you do it?

Cheers in advance


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

MrJPS said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Have any of you had your degree's attested yet?
> If you have, how did you do it?
> ...


Simple process. This has be answered numerous times. Suggest you use the forum search function and you'll get all the options revealed.


----------



## englishteacher1 (May 12, 2015)

Hi rpoll,

I'm starting at SRS too! Which subject are you?


----------



## Rebelleber (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to this site but I am also moving out to dubai sept to teach (primary). I was wondering where people are up to with the process and whether anyone is from the north west?


----------



## ChishFips (Jun 5, 2015)

*Congratulations*



Laura-B2402 said:


> Hey i'm going to be teaching at GEMS Wellington Al Khail from September  Laura


 WEK is a beautiful school with a fantastic principal - you've fallen on your feet there!


----------



## Rebelleber (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Laura. Do you know where you will be living? Have you been to dubai before?


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

ChishFips said:


> WEK is a beautiful school with a fantastic principal - you've fallen on your feet there!


Also starting at WEK in september... Why do you say it's a beautiful school? The facilities? Would love to know!


----------

